# Red Bull Road Rage- beware some lycra...



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

In no particular order... Herbold, Clinger, ???, Riffle, Carter... I slacked on getting photos of some of the others...

Anyhow- Myles Rockwell won both the TT and the Four Man on a two year old stock Giant TCR Road bike...

Don't try the "this doesn't belong on this board" either. It's downhill, and a mountain biker won.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

zachdank said:


> the 3rd shot could be the gheyest pic ever.


lmfao!!!

is that tuna canyon?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

the 3rd shot could be the gheyest pic ever.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

zachdank said:


> the 3rd shot could be the gheyest pic ever.


hahaha

l heard(from a thread on RM)that D. Riff took a digger at 55mph and is covered with road rash.
Mtbers took the top 3


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> the 3rd shot could be the gheyest pic ever.


Yeah, that was Clinger. I realized I had the worst angle available and moved- but then I my complete lack of photography skills came out and I got lame pictures. By the time I fixed it everyone had gone by.


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> "this doesn't belong on this board" .


u say it bra...


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

konabiker said:


> hahaha
> 
> l heard(from a thread on RM)that D. Riff took a digger at 55mph and is covered with road rash.
> Mtbers took the top 3


The TT was Rockwell (on a road bike,) McCook (roadie I think,) then Lopes (on a MTX bike with 700c wheels.)

I'm not sure on the Four man other than Rockwell.

I'm not sure on Riffle- but do know someone crashed and kept going during the TT, and someone broke a collarbone in the four man.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

EastCoastHucker said:


> u say it bra...


Deal with it. This is a DH board. All these riders are going DH, and most of them are mountain bikers. Maybe I should pm the mods and turn it into a "sticky" just to stick it to you


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Roaming Oregon said:


> The TT was Rockwell (on a road bike,) McCook (roadie I think,) then Lopes (on a MTX bike with 700c wheels.)
> 
> I'm not sure on the Four man other than Rockwell.
> 
> I'm not sure on Riffle- but do know someone crashed and kept going during the TT, and someone broke a collarbone in the four man.


http://www.transcendmagazine.com/archives/000541.html


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> Deal with it. This is a DH board. All these riders are going DH, and most of them are mountain bikers. Maybe I should pm the mods and turn it into a "sticky" just to stick it to you


lol...

kk man...


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

are there any videos up anywhere?

****** ow if they fell


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Thats Tight. Yeah The Third Pic Is Pretty [email protected] But That Dude Is Hella Carving That Sh!t


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

KonaStinky05 said:


> are there any videos up anywhere?
> 
> ****** ow if they fell


 http://www.redbullroadrage.com

Results/photos/video to be posted soon


----------



## merrrrjig (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice to have some of the 1st photos up. but should have given me the media pass to get some good shots!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

"this doesn't belong on this board" I don't see any drops or dirt


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

i was gonna race it but i thought i would keep my dignity instead


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> "this doesn't belong on this board" I don't see any drops or dirt


Um................i see plenty of dirt


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jazzy jibber said:


> i was gonna race it but i thought i would keep my dignity instead


dats my boy


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

shiggy said:


> http://www.redbullroadrage.com
> 
> Results/photos/video to be posted soon


Cant wait to see the video.

What an insane on road event.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

jazzy jibber said:


> i was gonna race it but i thought i would keep my dignity instead


I am sure they are quite impressed. I know I am.

Somehow these guys, despite their lack of dignity, manage to make a living riding their bikes.


----------



## Big_Hitter (Oct 26, 2005)

I want to see somebody with a knee and elbow on the pavement, and the 3rd pic is pretty close. Nice shots!


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Damn roadies


----------



## KonaStinky05 (Dec 18, 2004)

can someone explain, on the 4th photo, his left leg? It looks...bent the wrong way


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

KonaStinky05 said:


> can someone explain, on the 4th photo, his left leg? It looks...bent the wrong way


is the photographer form pic. 1 to 5... u !!!!!!!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That rocks*

I heard of that event, and thought that is prolly going to be the most shed blood of any event.

Roadies get a lot of crap around these boards, but personally I'd rather stack on a mountain bike than a roadie at speed. Those mufuggers hit 70 on pavement without wearing those wussy pads. Nothing but a layer of lycra between them and the cheesegrater they call the road. I've topped out at around 50 myself, and it was scary.

That dude in Pic 3 is seriously carving. I can't see how anybody can use the 'G' word describing that. I've seen that canyon road... it's hairy.

Those dudes have huevos as big around as those 700c wheels.


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

KonaStinky05 said:


> can someone explain, on the 4th photo, his left leg? It looks...bent the wrong way


did you happen to look at pics 1-3 ???


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## duc135 (Jan 20, 2004)

KonaStinky05 said:


> can someone explain, on the 4th photo, his left leg? It looks...bent the wrong way


That knee belongs to the other photographer in the background in the other pics.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Velonews coverage:
http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9135.0.html


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

shiggy said:
 

> Velonews coverage:
> http://www.velonews.com/race/dom/articles/9135.0.html


Going ghetto with the P.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

So he goes through the trouble of putting a faring on his bike but then wears flappy jeans and a t-shirt?


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> So he goes through the trouble of putting a faring on his bike but then wears flappy jeans and a t-shirt?


I was thinking the same thing.

Was probably practice or something.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

kidwoo said:


> So he goes through the trouble of putting a faring on his bike but then wears flappy jeans and a t-shirt?


 Not the sharpest stick in the fight.

He also put on hard compound commuter tires (with reflective sidewalls!). Not the best choice for railling the corners.

Even so he finished 2nd in the 4-up. 12 of 19 in the time trial.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Not the sharpest stick in the fight.
> 
> He also put on hard compound commuter tires (with reflective sidewalls!). Not the best choice for railling the corners.


 After 40 hard turns at speed they might have been sticky hot. Can you give it a test run down Larrison road ?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Not the sharpest stick in the fight..


Pretty bold statement to make about someone who spends more time on his bike at a professionally competive level in both product development and riding in a day than you might in a year.



shiggy said:


> He also put on hard compound commuter tires (with reflective sidewalls!). Not the best choice for railling the corners.
> 
> Even so he finished 2nd in the 4-up. 12 of 19 in the time trial.


Your computer needs an irony meter for when you type things like that. You don't seem to pick it up very well yourself.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

kidwoo said:


> Pretty bold statement to make about someone who spends more time on his bike at a professionally competive level in both product development and riding in a day than you might in a year.
> 
> Your computer needs an irony meter for when you type things like that. You don't seem to pick it up very well yourself.


Heck of a racer. Does not mean he made the best equipment choices.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Pretty bold statement to make about someone who spends more time on his bike at a professionally competive level in both product development and riding in a day than you might in a year.
> 
> Your computer needs an irony meter for when you type things like that. You don't seem to pick it up very well yourself.


Shiggy rides alot....but wearing baggy clothes with a fearing doesn't seem to smart


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Heck of a racer. Does not mean he made the best equipment choices.


Hurry up and get that meter installed.

Getting anywhere near the race stature that EC has, those two go hand in hand.....successful racer.....equipment choices.........usually a connection there.

He got second place fer cryin out loud.

I know you're the self proclaimed tire expert because you made a website to imply such (which is very informative in a 1999 kind of way) but when a professional racer who rides his bike against some of the fastest riders both in his disciplines and others places second, you implying that he's a "dull stick" is just silly. You seem to have an odd self imposed tire guru complex that's horribly misguided. Someone like Eric Carter obviously knows what he's doing.........which is why I just questioned the jeans/t-shirt setup somewhat rhetorically rather than insulting the guy's intelligence..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> Hurry up and get that meter installed.
> 
> Getting anywhere near the race stature that EC has, those two go hand in hand.....successful racer.....equipment choices.........usually a connection there.
> 
> ...


kidwoo going for the jugalar..................


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Shiggy rides alot....but wearing baggy clothes with a fearing doesn't seem to smart


Niether does riding a bike off of 20 foot cliffs . Isn't the point of a faering (sp?) to cut the wind? So the effects of wearing lycra would be minimized if the riding is sitting behind a big arse fearing. Also you don't know if he wore baggies during his race run.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

kidwoo said:


> He got second place fer cryin out loud.


And he got his butt kicked (twice) by a long-retired racer riding a bone-stock road bike with worn out tires who "trained" by doing 3 spin classes.

You really need to rethink the logistics of this:


> ....spends more time on his bike ... in a day than you might in a year


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> And he got his butt kicked (twice) by a long-retired racer riding a bone-stock road bike with worn out tires who "trained" by doing 3 spin classes.
> 
> You really need to rethink the logistics of this:


Shiggy check your Pm's


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

shiggy said:


> You really need to rethink the logistics of this:


If you're going to disagree with something I said, at least disagree with what I actually said and not cut it up to mean something completely different. In case you forgot, here it is.



> Pretty bold statement to make about someone who spends more time on his bike at a professionally competive level in both product development and riding in a day than you might in a year.


I never implied that you don't ride frequently or whatever it is you wish do defend. I made an assumption here that you are not involved with any major manufacurer's product development. Is that incorrect? If so then that's worth disagreeing with, not some non-existent statement about how much you ride your bike compared to someone else which I never made.

Look at it this way. A ghetto commuter tire is hard, really hard compared to higher end tires. The immediate effect of this will be a faster rolling tire but with the frequency of hard turns in that race, that tire is also not going to be the cold hard rubber you hold in your hands when it's brand new and unmounted. I can guarentee you this was something taken into consideration. I even put on a set of cheap-o tires on my dirtjump bike once because they were harder/faster than anything else I had. EC was one of the first people I ever heard of trimming knobs on his tires to fit specific courses. He's a tire geek too. I trust his judgement over yours because he is in fact very meticulous about his equipment and something that seems out of place to you isn't necessarily so. And it's arrogant of you to come out of the gate criticizing him the way you did.

I'm willing to accept this with his jeans/fairing combo. There may be enough of an eddy/draft zone on that fairing that it doesn't matter. But only he would know this so I don't go deeming his choice(s) as poor or wise because I'm a self proclaimed expert.

I know you like riding bikes and playing around with the equipment, so do most of the people who take the time to do what you have going with your website as well as bothering to discuss it in places like this. But like me, you don't know everything and there are people out there who are a lot more versed and experienced that we can learn from. I wouldn't be making such a stink if all you had said was something along the lines of those not being your choices or that you didn't quite understand/agree with the ones made. But outright insulting the intelligence of one of the most experienced and successful bike racers on the planet based on your own biases is nuts.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

actually, isn't the first pic of EC in what appears to be a tight(lycra) skinsuit?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Cooter. said:


> actually, isn't the first pic of EC in what appears to be a tight(lycra) skinsuit?


I was thinking that was a yeti getup the first time I looked at it but I think you're right. Helmet looks the same. Guess he was only in citizen garb for practice. I like the duct tape though.


----------



## Cooter. (Apr 14, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> I was thinking that was a yeti getup the first time I looked at it but I think you're right. Helmet looks the same. Guess he was only in citizen garb for practice. I like the duct tape though.


he should have just duct taped up his jean legs for the race, that would have been a kick ass windsuit 

duct tape rocks the world on so many different levels


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Bikini wax

Duct tape speedsuit. Nuff said.

Better protection than spandex.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

KONA_in_SB said:


> Niether does riding a bike off of 20 foot cliffs . Isn't the point of a faering (sp?) to cut the wind? So the effects of wearing lycra would be minimized if the riding is sitting behind a big arse fearing. Also you don't know if he wore baggies during his race run.


for those of you so engrossed in the baggy jeans vs. lycra uniform on Carter...I read on RM that he only wore that for his first practice run because he was late for practice...he then changed into the well loved lycra speedsuit...and upped the hawtness factor tenfold...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Nobody knows*

It looks like everyone was experimenting with regards to tire choice and frame type. It's quite possible EC chose the wrong tires and could have won. Or maybe he chose right and finished on the podium... There's really no way to know.

FWIW, Wike, who finished third in the Four Up, only had a 53t chainring and felt like he could have done better with a bigger ring. I think many of those guys didn't take it TOO seriously and were just winging it for the most part. Not like there's a lot of data out there to help make decisions on race day.

But aerodynamics are the same regardless... the jeans are never going to be as fast as the skinsuit and the full aero TT helmet... 

JMH


----------

